# Holiday Road Trip



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So for Christmas I am going to go to my step son's house in NC. After Christmas he and his fiancee are heading up here to visit his and her family. I will have Christmas with my daughter before I head south.
So, since I have no reason to come back home right away, nobody to come home to. I am thinking I might just take off on an adventure. I have never traveled at all in the deep south so I think I will head off that way. South to Atlanta, then to Mobile, then to New Orleans and perhaps over to Texas and then back up thru Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky before heading for home. Any suggestions on things to see, places to stay, things to do?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WTH 82 looks to this point but no suggestions? You guys and gals have opinions about everything! Haha!


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got no Idea I don't live in the USA, but just wanted to say that it sounds like fun.  Have a great time.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Same as LD, don't live in America but it sounds like a fun trip. Got to love a good road trip, hope you have a blast.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds awesome! I'm not from the south, although I've visited many time, but not enough to be an expert on what to see! Perhaps if you post your itinerary of cities you'll get suggestions!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Austin, TX is wonderful this time of year...


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you come through Dallas, Please look me up... I will have a cold beer waiting for you!!!!


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

In my opinion. The river walk in San Antonio TX can not be beat. Plus the Alamo is there as well.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Nashville and Memphis. Go on line to look at hotels. Their are a lot of old hotels with amazing heritage and awesome rooms.


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 1, 2015)

Ever try this site? Frommer's

The have lists of what to do in various cities, so you might find some highlights worth checking out.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Where in NC?
While you're in Kentucky, try to swing by Paducah. There's a B&B called 1857 that's downtown and has a Mexican restaurant on the first floor. Its a cool semi-little town that's really working on being artsy. 

In New Orleans I'd go to Parasol's Restaurant and Bar and grab some gumbo-yum.
If you've never been to the Underground in Atlanta its worth seeing.

Sounds like a fun trip you've got planned.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ynot said:


> So for Christmas I am going to go to my step son's house in NC. After Christmas he and his fiancee are heading up here to visit his and her family. I will have Christmas with my daughter before I head south.
> So, since I have no reason to come back home right away, nobody to come home to. I am thinking I might just take off on an adventure. I have never traveled at all in the deep south so I think I will head off that way. South to Atlanta, then to Mobile, then to New Orleans and perhaps over to Texas and then back up thru Arkansas, Tennessee and Kentucky before heading for home. Any suggestions on things to see, places to stay, things to do?


I'd skip New Orleans.

It's full of Louisianans.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hoosier said:


> In my opinion. The river walk in San Antonio TX can not be beat. Plus the Alamo is there as well.


While cool, the Alamo is honestly kinda "meh", and the Riverwalk is little more than a river of nasty green water winding its way through the downtown area w/ a handful of shops, bars, restaurants, and a mall all around it.

It does look nice when decorated for Christmas, though.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> Where in NC?


As I native North Carolinian, I was wondering that myself.

Plenty to do and see in NC and TN over the holidays.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> While cool, the Alamo is honestly kinda "meh", and the Riverwalk is little more than a river of nasty green water winding its way through the downtown area w/ a handful of shops, bars, restaurants, and a mall all around it.
> 
> It does look nice when decorated for Christmas, though.


And personally, Austin is WAY cooler than S.A.-just saying.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Pluto2 said:


> And personally, Austin is WAY cooler than S.A.-just saying.


I'm forced to agree.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Charlotte NC would be starting point. From there I am open to an adventure with the caveat that it be some place new - I've been to much of NC and parts of SC. Only traveled thru GA on the the way to FLA. So GA, AL, MS, LA, TX , AR and TN are on the list. Only taking a week and want to drive


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> While cool, the Alamo is honestly kinda "meh", and the Riverwalk is little more than a river of nasty green water winding its way through the downtown area w/ a handful of shops, bars, restaurants, and a mall all around it.
> 
> It does look nice when decorated for Christmas, though.


Gus, you must not of experienced the River Walk like I did. There is a little gin joint on the corner, usually has a jazz trio. Sitting there, watching the people walk by, drinking the drink you had to order because you could not pronounce its name, with only a walk to your room, heaven.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't have any suggestions for destinations, but when i go on road trips i like to plan my stops. I like to watch diner's, drive ins and dives on the food network, and when I take a trip I like to see if any of those places will be on or close to my travel plans.
Restaurants : Food Network

Or sometimes you know you will want to stop more often than just mealtimes to break up long drives. Hiking trails, state parks, museums, etc.


----------

